# My X is itching



## questin

Hi there!
How would you say that you hand, for example, is itching?
Thanks!


----------



## jazyk

Svědí/svrbí mě (accusative) X (nominative).


----------



## BezierCurve

This conjugation works for both, singular and plural X, doesn't it?


----------



## bibax

Yes.

Svědí mě ruka (hand). Svědí mě ruce (hands).


----------

